# Loosing weight while studying Kenpo



## AHinnebusch (Jan 13, 2004)

I have been studying Kenpo for about a year now and have been putting in some serious workout time at home and in the studio.  I am about 20 pounds over weight and am sick and tired of the tires around my waist.  I have been asking around about what diets would compliment my Kenpo routine and help me to loose the wieght I need to.  Any input on diets or any writen material on those diets would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Brother John (Jan 13, 2004)

I found myself to be much heavier than I wanted to be and lost that tire around my middle by using the Atkins diet along with daily exercise.
If ya wana know more, feel free to e-mail me about it.
Don't want to sound like an Atkins comercial... but it really did work well.

Your Brother
John


----------



## AHinnebusch (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks,
     Have you heard of any others that offer the same safe results?


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 14, 2004)

I agree that the Atkin's diet is a great one to follow and is currently what I am doing to lose weight.  I know there's a lot of controversy concerning the Atkin's diet, so if you have any questions about that, feel free to email me.  The South Beach Diet is also one that limits carbohydrates.  There are a lot of pros and cons concerning different types of diets, mainly low-fat vs. low-carb.  I think both are valid and can work, depending on the individual person.  The main thing to do is analyze what you're eating now and then go from there.  From what you've said, the things you're eating now aren't helping you to lose weight.  Are you eating mainly carbs or mainly fat/protein.  One thing I've learned is that if one diet doesn't work, try something else that does.  For example, if your diet now is mostly carbs, you might want to try a low-carb diet.  

Some more well-rounded diets are Dr. Phil's Ultimate Weight Loss Solution and Weight Watchers.  The important thing is that you find a "diet" that you can live with and works with your life.  If not, it won't work.  Another thing you need to keep in mind is the long-term.  None of these really work for permanent weight loss unless you stick with it.  I think the main thing you need to keep in mind is that this is a lifestyle change, not just a two month weight loss program.  I think that was the hardest thing for me to understand.  I'd go on a diet, lose the weight, stop the diet, gain it back.  You'd think I'd learn, but it took me a while.   Right now, even though I'm following a low carb "diet", I've decided that it's more of a positive lifestyle change that I can live with indefinitely. 

I hope this helps.  If you have any more quesitons, feel free to ask.  I've been around the diet scene for longer than I'd like to have been.

Erin


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 18, 2004)

First, if you really want to get rid of that overweight, you'll need to change your lifestyle, as edhead2000 said.

Second, you need to increase aerobical work to at least an hour a day (with no breaks). That is, either walking, running, cycling, rowing, dancing, swimming... You choose one and the intensity. For people heavily overweight, beginning in the swiming pool is best, as otherwise they could overstressed knees and ankles.

Third, you'll need to have a look at what you're eating. If you're lucky and haven't developed any form of diabetes, then, taking out saturated fats (cocoa, palm and animal fats) and sugar would help you. If you can use olive oil for fries, then, wonderful. But start by not eating doghnouts and the likes. And try to eat vegetables and fruits once or twice a day.

Four, try not to over eat, but do not starve either, otherwise, your diet won't last long. Ask for an individualized diet made by a pro.

And lastly, do not take out carbs completely or you'll end up with liver problems.

Hope this helps a bit.

Lucía
BS in Food Science


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Jan 22, 2004)

Lucia

That was some great advice.

Thank you for posting it.

Chicago Green Dragon

:asian:


----------



## AHinnebusch (Jan 26, 2004)

Well I have been on the Atkins diet since the 7th of January and I am down 10 pounds!  It is so freakin easy.  And I am learing to be creative with my cooking so I don't get bored eating steak and eggs every day.   I'll keep you all informed.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 26, 2004)

Let me know some of the things you've come up with to eat!


----------

